# building a new roller loft 10 by 20 by 8 foot tall



## scott70 (Feb 22, 2011)

looking for I deas on how to lay out my new roller loft it will be 10 feet wide 20 feet long and 8 feet tall also how many breeding pairs would you keep in this size breeding loft thank you for any Ideas you may have


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

I would not build it to much higher than your height. I have a 8 foot aviary and it is a pain to get birds with out a net which I don't like to use.
I am 5'8". 

I would think you could keep 15-20 pairs, but I don't know...Those babies add up fast.


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Can't wait for pics


----------



## scott70 (Feb 22, 2011)

*trying to get a good plain*

trying to get a good plain to gether first on this one it will be alot of fun but also I want to be able to move it when we move I have 3 coops now so no rush on this one this will be a fun coop with I deas from every oneI figure a 5000 dollar budget should do it but we will see prices on wood go up and down lol


----------

